# Hello



## Drock138 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I have been reading and learning for quite awhile. This forum has been a tremendous resource. I have been training seriously for about 2 years now. Wish I would have started earlier in life! Appreciate the insight and knowledge. I just finished a bulk in January. I have just started my cut. 
I am on 200mg Test Cyp for TRT
38yrs old
5?10
183 lbs.
16% body fat

Got plenty of work to do but I am throughly enjoying it.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## Musclemechanic76 (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

